
Reddit Has Become a Battleground of Alleged Chinese Trolls - smacktoward
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/reddit-coordinated-chinese-propaganda-trolls
======
nutcracker46
The article rings very true, about the wumao and other trolls infesting
reddit.

Go back to about 2016 and note the trends through today. Subreddits r/china,
r/sino, and r/worldnews have seen an obvious influx of postings pushing the
CCP viewpoint, then using downvotes to suppress opposing views.

I left reddit after growing weary of the never ending predictions of China's
gangsters leading the world and the thousands of ways Western civilization is
failing.

Those hyppocrite oligarchs are first to quietly buy homes and send their
children to Canada, while threatening any Chinese critics overseas.

Reddit trolks as just one finger of the state fist, otherwise threatening:
"Delete your anti-Party social media posts and Github code or we'll throw your
mother in jail."

